# MRR - MinRex Resources



## System (9 November 2011)

Minrex Resources Limited (MRR) is a speculative exploration company looking to advance exploration for Gold and Tin in the Deflector Extended Gold Project in Western Australia and Heemskirk Project in Tasmania.

http://www.minrex.com.au


----------



## greggles (6 June 2018)

Minrex Resources nudging north today after announcing its maiden inferred mineral resource estimate for the Pacific Highway prospect within the Pacific Express project at: 697,000t @ 1,157ppm Co, 9,043ppm Ni and 39.5 ppm Sc (cut-off 600ppm Co). This translates to contained metal of 806t cobalt, 6,301t nickel and 27.5t scandium.

MRR has been trading sideways between 5c and 6c for more than a month and a half and has formed a solid base of support at 5c. The last few trading sessions have seen some accumulation and it has moved north on good volume today following the announcement.


----------



## So_Cynical (6 June 2018)

greggles said:


> This translates to contained metal of 806t cobalt, 6,301t nickel and 27.5t scandium.




Its 100 million dollars worth of Nickel, prob cost 90 million to dig it up..a near worthless deposit in a location that is very green.


----------



## System (31 March 2020)

MinRex Resources is Actively Exploring Just a Few Kilometers from $1.1 BN Silver Lake Resources


----------



## bk1 (20 January 2022)

Consistent heavy volume today (30M), and a 52 wk high.
ASX price query back on 04Jan and keeps being bought while we await assay results.


----------



## greggles (7 February 2022)

Volume exploded out of nowhere this morning at around 11:30am resulting in the share price increasing from 6.7c to a high of 8.1c. No news announced and nothing in particular expected about now from what I can tell. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Might be a speeding ticket in the works with all this unexplained volume.


----------



## greggles (16 February 2022)

The shareholder meeting to approve the acquisition of the East Pilbara battery mineral project package (8 exploration licences, 5 exploration licence applications and mineral rights to battery metals over an additional 3 exploration licences and 2 exploration licence applications, with a total project area of 890km2) is being held today.

Some additional catalysts in the near term for MRR:

Results from the first pass reconnaissance sampling on new East Pilbara Projects are due in March.
Assay results from drilling at the Queenslander Gold Prospect are due this month.
The Board has stated it is focussed on strengthening the management team by adding "technical experience".
MRR share price bouncing off 6c today and starting to turn bullish again.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 January 2023)

Some interest here today. I thought I remembered that @JohnDe had an interest in this one, however I may be mistaken. Mentioned elsewhere perhaps?
Potentially interesting setup forming.


----------



## frugal.rock (Wednesday at 5:04 PM)

Looking at holding the 4 cent mark with a push up.on close. Was out on Monday but will have to keep an eye on it after the way it closed today. Really needs more volume interest though.


----------

